# gerade installiert, jetzt prob mit netmount

## spawnferkel

Hallo, 

ich bin so war glücklich das mir fast die Tränen kamen..

zum 5ten mal eine Installation angefangen und endlich hat bei der Installation alles geklappt. So jetzt hat der Rechner gerade neu gestartet, und am Ende des Bootvorgangs kommen folgende Fehlermeldugen: 

* Bringing eth0 (192.168.0.2 :Cool: 

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services "netmount" was not started

* ERROR: Starting local

Hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal? oder habt ihr für mich einen Lösungsweg?

Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hast du die Treiber deiner Netzwerkkarte kompiliert? Module oder fest?

----------

## spawnferkel

kann ich die reinkompilieren oder jetzt sach nicht ich muss den ganzen quatsch nocheinmal machen. 

Ich glaub ich brech ins Essen

Kann ich das irgendwie checken, ob der mit einkompiliert wurde?

----------

## schmutzfinger

wenn du keinen bock auf den quatsch hast dann nimm suse oder bleib bei windows!

wer qualifizierte antworten haben will, der sollte auch ordentlich fragen können.

lies doku bis wenigstens ping funktioniert. wenn du von den antworten kein wort verstehst, dann hast du zu wenig gelesen.

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap4

----------

## pablo_supertux

Junge Junge..... mit dieser Einstellung wirst du überhaupt nicht mit gentoo zurechtkommen, so eine Einstellung bringt bei gentoo nix.

----------

## amne

Nur keine Panik, das System läuft ja schon. Einfach mal einloggen, die Kerneleinstellungen durchsehen, den Treiber für deine Netzwerkkarte reinbauen und neuen Kernel backen und installieren. Falls du draufkommst, dass der Treiber bereits als Modul gebaut wurde einfach von Hand laden und in /etc/conf.d/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X eintragen.

----------

## spawnferkel

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> wenn du keinen bock auf den quatsch hast dann nimm suse oder bleib bei windows!
> 
> wer qualifizierte antworten haben will, der sollte auch ordentlich fragen können.
> 
> lies doku bis wenigstens ping funktioniert. wenn du von den antworten kein wort verstehst, dann hast du zu wenig gelesen.
> ...

 

Also Jungs ich hatte zum xten mal versucht gentoo zu installieren, und deshalb ist es doch nur verständlich, das man nach zig mal kernel kompilieren graue haare bekommt - nur weil die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt wird. 

Auf die Idee mit dem Ping bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber ohne Netzwerkkarte natürlich auch keine Antwort von meinem Gentoo-Rechner. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht viel von Linux, aber ich weiß warum ich gentoo gewählt habe und was ich damit erreichen will. Und ich denke meine Frage ist ordentlcih gestellt, oder was meinst du könnte ich daran verbessern. Ich bin gerne bereit dazu zu lernen, genauso wie ich bereit bin mich in gentoo rein zu fuchsen.

...das dazu...

So erstmal danke an amne für seine Antwort. Leider bin ich erst morgen wieder an dem gentoo-rechner, so das ich es ausprobieren kann.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Jetzt habe ich etwas nicht mehr verstanden: Hast du überhaupt eine Netzwerkkarte? Wegen aber ohne Netzwerkkarte natürlich auch keine Antwort

----------

## spawnferkel

eine netzwerkarte habe ich schon, sogar zwei, aber ich meinte ohne erkannte Netzwerkkarke...

----------

## spawnferkel

Meine Erfolgsbilanz ist nicht gerade berauschent..

ich habe einen neuen kernel kompiliert, jetzt aber mit genkernel, ich dachte mir da ist die chance nicht so gross das ich irgendetwas vergessen könnte. 

In hoffnungsvoller erwartung neugestartet und... Der selbe Fehler. 

Also habe ich 

modprobe 8139too 

gemacht (weil ich denke, dass ist das modul für meine Netzwerkkarte, das habe ich hier irgendwo im forum gelesen.)

Klappt aber nicht:

Invalid modul format

Sowieso auch alles, was ich in die

/etc/conf.d/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (Und ich hab den 2.6er Kernel)

geschrieben habe wird beim booten nicht gestartet.

(Da gibts dann beim Bootvorgang auch ne Fehlermeldung)

Mein nächster Gedanke war, das grub vielleicht noch den alten Kernel bootet, weil ich nach dem kompilieren mit genkernel an der grub.conf nichts geändert habe, aber wenn ich jetzt 

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

ausführe bekomme ich nur ein leere Datei zusehen. 

Also ich bin jetzt total ratlos?

Habt ihr noch irgendeine Idee wie ich meine Netzwerkkarten installieren kann?

----------

## Jinidog

1.

Ausgabe von lspci hier posten.

Bzw. vielleicht kannst du damit selbst rausfinden, was für Treiber du brauchst.

2.

Wahrscheinlich weißt du nicht so richtig, wie man einen Kernel kompiliert.

Evtl. vermischst du da auch 2.4 und 2.6er Kernel.

Genkernel soll für 2.6er Kernel nicht viel taugen.

Zum Kernelkompilieren musst du ins Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux wechseln und make menuconfig ausführen.

Dort solltest du dich durch die Menüs quälen und herausfinden, was du da alles aktivieren musst.

Danach musst du "make all modules_install" ausführen und die Datei /usr/src/linux/System.map nach /boot kopieren, als auch den Kernel selbst /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage.

Der Bootmanager muss dann auch dafür eingerichtet sein, den richtigen Kernel zu laden.

----------

## spawnferkel

Erstmal vielen Dank.

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> 1.
> 
> Ausgabe von lspci hier posten.
> 
> Bzw. vielleicht kannst du damit selbst rausfinden, was für Treiber du brauchst.

 

zu 1: Der Befehl lspci wird nicht gefunden

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> 2.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich weißt du nicht so richtig, wie man einen Kernel kompiliert.
> 
> Evtl. vermischst du da auch 2.4 und 2.6er Kernel.
> ...

 

zu 2: Ich weiß hundertpro das ich den 2.6 Kernel verwende, weil der 2.4 bei mir gar nicht kompiliert werden konnte, weil es andauernd nur Fehler gab. Nach deiner Anleitung habe ich jetzt nochmal den Kernel kompiliert und sofort, die Realtec Treiber mit einem * versehen anstatt einem <m>. Nichts desto trotz habe ich auch "make all modules_install" eingegeben, und bis dahin auch keine Fehler erhalten. 

Aber beim Systemstart dann wieder die alte Leier....

siehe erstes posting. 

kann ich vielleicht ein Programm emergen, das ich als Ersatz für lspci verwenden kann?

----------

## oma

lspci kommt mit den pciutils mit - somit mußt du das später emergen. Zur Not hilft ein 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

 Mit genkernel solltest du übrigens dieselben Ergebnisse erhalten wie "per Hand" - wenns also "per Hand" nit lüppt, lüppt es mit genkernel auch nicht.

Zum Ursprungsproblem - keine Netzwerkkarte: ausgehend davon das ein 

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up
```

 kein gefundenes Device meldet hast du definitiev nicht die richtige Unterstützung in den Kernel kompiliert, bzw. das falsche Modul erstellt. 

Die Ausgabe von cat /proc/pci sollte einen guten Hinweis liefern was für eine Karte das ist und zur Not kompilier alles was irgendwie in Frage kommen könnte aus /DeviceDrivers/Networking/10_100 ... mit rein - herausnehmen kannste das später immer noch.

Übrigens ist dieses "andauernde" Kernelkompilieren bei allen Distries gleich - der Vorteil von Suse/RedHat,... ist halt das der Standartkernel schon viele Varianten im Kernel / als Modul hat - da mußt du dich dran gewöhnen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spawnferkel

wieso kann man eigentlich nicht einfach irgendwo nachschauen, welches modul die LIVE CD verwendet.

----------

## oma

Naja, was sagte denn 

```
lsmod
```

  :Question: 

----------

## spawnferkel

also er schreibt mir:

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

via-rhine              10896   1

mii                     2112   0  [via-rhine]

serial                 48676   0  (autoclean)

sbp2                   15284   0  (unused)

usb-storage            60800   0  (unused)

hid                    19652   0  (unused)

uhci                   21916   0  (unused)

usbcore                53676   1  [usb-storage hid uhci]

----------

## spawnferkel

und /cat/proc lieferte mir dieses Ergebnis:

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 3).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8000000 [0xfbffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 3).

      Master Capable.  Latency=128.  Min Gnt=140.

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 1).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.

      I/O at 0xfcf0 [0xfcff].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  2:

    USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 1).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.

      I/O at 0xf800 [0xf81f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  3:

    Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 2).

      IRQ 9.

  Bus  0, device  12, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev  :Cool: .

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=96.  Min Gnt=12.Max Lat=128.

      I/O at 0xf400 [0xf43f].

  Bus  0, device  14, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 67).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=8.

      I/O at 0xe800 [0xe8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedffc00 [0xfedffcff].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (#2) (rev 67).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=3.Max Lat=8.

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe4ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfedff800 [0xfedff8ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] (rev 178).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfd000000 [0xfdffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe8000000 [0xefffffff].

----------

## oma

 *spawnferkel wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Bus  0, device  14, function  0:
> 
>     Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 67).
> ...

 

Ah, also eine VIA Rhine. Schau mal im kernel 

```
/usr/src/linux/make menuconfig
```

 unter:

Device Drivers/Networking Support/Ethernet (10 or 100 Mbit) / nach, ob VIA Rhine im Kernel ist... Kenne zwar die Karte nicht, klingt aber gut   :Smile: 

----------

## spawnferkel

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben. 

Ich hab's geschafft   :Very Happy: 

So im nachhinein betrachtet, hätte ich da auch selbst drauf kommen müssen, ich bin ja immer hin Fachinformatiker.

Aber das liegt auch teilweise daran, dass ich mich nie mit Linux beschäftigt hatte und dann wie ein Ochse vorm Berg stand. 

Gentoo ist wirklich für Anfänger die beste Distribution, weil ich mit der Installation von gentoo auch viel gelernt habe.

----------

